# Large-Leaved Plant Recommendation?



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm supposed to be getting some Phyllomedusa specimens in March and am in the process of planting a vivarium. I have already picked out tons of epiphytic plants to fill my background with, but I am finding trouble picking out a good, solid plant that the frogs can actually climb onto without falling or ripping it apart. There are some pothos at a Home Depot nearby me but they aren't exactly that attractive. Can anyone recommend a good, solid aroid that my gentle giants will take a liking to?

Thanks.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh and the terrarium is a 31 gallon tall, which limits the suitable flora.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

What's the exact height of the "plant space" available in the vivarium. Also, are you looking for anything from a particular biotope (you didn't specify which sp. of Phyllomedusa)? Either answer here or you can send me a PM--I'm sure I can help you find the right plant.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

There's always good ol' pothos.


----------



## Malm_in_Oslo (Dec 30, 2009)

_Philodendron monstera oblique_ is always nice if you can get it. Looks awsome, and not as freakishly huge as the regular monstera.

Best regards, 
Martin


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

_Philodendran Scandens_?

Leaves around the same size as Pothos and just as easy to grow. In fact mine has grown much faster than Pothos.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Philo squamiferum
Anthurium hookerii
Syngoniums


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Malm_in_Oslo said:


> _Philodendron monstera oblique_ is always nice if you can get it. Looks awsome, and not as freakishly huge as the regular monstera.
> 
> Best regards,
> Martin


Monstera obliqua is a good choice but it's not a Philodendron. Monstera siltepecana is also a good chioce.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry for the sketchy details! The growing height for this plant is limited to 20" or so, so there is much room to work with. The Phyllomedusa species is planned on being a Vaillanti, so it's still a decent sized frog. I'm looking at some Calathea sp. that I'm starting to like, specifically the Calathea cocinna.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have Monstera Obliqua in a couple vivs and it's a great looking plant that grows well, too well. The stuff runs laps in my larger vivs. I have to cut it back two/three times a year.

Can't beat the exotic look though.


----------



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

I think Callisia fragrans is a great large leaved plant. I have it in a tank with my tree frogs, and a tank with my fire bellied toads and they jump on it all the time without having any leaves brake off. Plus it is a great grower in vivariums. If you go on the plant identification post, there are some pictures of it.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

i picked up a Zebra Plant at Home Depot and it seems to be working great


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Your growing space is limited to 20"?

Okay, if you do not care about geographic "accuracy," go with a smaller Alocasia. If accuracy is important, try Anthurium clavinervum, or Geogenanthus.

You have specified which species of Phyllomedusa; if its is one of the smaller sp., you can use Syngonium wendlandii.

(I care about geographic accuracy. I seem to be one of very few


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

With the size you have available, the following would be suitable:
_Philodendron squamiferum_ (mentioned before)
_Philodendron sodoroi_
_Philodendron mamei_
_Philodendron joepii_

All of these have fairly rigid petioles, and should handle Phyllomedusa traffic (these all handle the Cuban tree frogs in my garden!).


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> (I care about geographic accuracy. I seem to be one of very few


Thats an honor! Its going that extra mile (or millimeter) that can make something great....



As for P. vaillanti, the following could be used to accurately display flora native to that area.....though many of these might be harder to find then regular plants. Ebay is your friend! 

Anthurium arisaemoides (neat but sensitive)
A. digitatum (great climber)
A. clavigerum
A. croatii
A. effisilobum
A. eminems (really cool, if you can find it)
A. falcatum
A. superbum
A. scandens (recommended)
A. pendulifolium (long but recommended)
A. pallidiflorum
A. plowmanni (good but huge)
A. moronense
A. oxycarpum
A. radicans (recommended)
A. reflexinervium
A. vittariifolium (long but recommended)
Calathea allouia
C. capitata
C. lanata
C. lancefolia
C. musaica
C. ovata
C. rotundifolia
C. zebrine
Cissus amazonica and C. rotundifolia
Fittonia ( for the bottom, kinda fragile)
Geonanthus ciliates and G. undatus, G. speciosum
Homalomena peltata
Monstera subpinnata - big
M. dobsonia (sp ?) recommended
M. adansonii
Philodendron angustialatum
P. barrosoanum (recommended)
P. bipennifolium (recommended)
P. elegans (recommended)
P. erubescens (recommended)
P. goeldii
P. grazilae
P. hastatum (recommended)
P. moonenii/joepii (recommended but pricy)
P. ornatum
P. pedatum / P. quericifolium (really neat looking, goog)
P. scandens
P. selloum (perfect for phyllomedusa, but very big)
P squamiferum (recommended)
P. verrucosum (fragile but pretty)
Syngonium podophyllum or macrophyllum


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

To clarify, I think of valianti as "smaller" only compared to P. bicolor; but yes, they are decent sized frogs!

Q--As I have never kept phyllomedusines--Do they have no interest in bromeliads? Only "aroid-leaved" plants?

G


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Geographic accuracy is a concern of mine, and thanks to the generous compilations provided to me, I think it's now a possibility! As my experience is only limited to certain Hylids, excluding those of the larger Phyllomedusines, I have no knowledge of how the larger frogs will handle a bromeliad. I am mounting a mid-sized specimen on the background anyways just in case they take a liking to it, and it will add some color to the top of the vivarium since i'm not so sure tillandsias will enjoy the heavier anurans. My A. callidryas seem to enjoy the bromeliads in their enclosure, as do my Cuban tree frogs, and they are denizens to the inner area of the leaves during the day, so I'm guessing that the smaller species of Phyllomedusa would make good use of one. I found a huge-leaved vining aroid, probably some kind of Philodendron, and an Anthurium from Home Depot yesterday. I'll post pictures up when I get home for identification! The Anthurium sp. was free because it was torn apart by wind chill, but I could salvage a lot of the plant, so it was a good deal! As for the specimens listed above, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

some spathiphyllum will do well and depending on species may also fit your geographical requirements. 

james

i also use monstera obliqua and philo. erubescens which may both get too large but would IMO work.

james


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

My plant list for this enclosure, as of right now, consists of:

1x Anthurium sp. (potted)
2x Philodendron sp. (both vining)
1x Selaginella uncinata 
1x Neoregelia sp.
1x Ficus pumila
3x Various aquatic species for the large pond area

Could anyone make any recommendations for the list before I begin planting this weekend?


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

* Last minute suggestions, I mean


----------



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

If you can get any salvinia natans, it would be a good aquatic species. I think blackjungle.com has some for sale.


----------

